# difference between GHF and International Hapkido Federation



## firedrop (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

I have been doing some research or I can say a lot of research on Hapkido as I used to play another martail art which was very similar to Hapkido but not famous which is called Hoi Jeon Moo Sool. 

However, as the last few years I have been travelling all around the world for many reasons. I couldn't continue the game that I was playing as it's not famous and they have it in few cities. 

I decided to start playing hapkido and as I live in Perth, Australia they don't have any Hapido Club at the time being but I found an instructor which he teaches Hapkido as Private classes. 

I been writting a lot . I just wanted to really introduce my self in here and ask one question. 

What is the difference between Global Hapkido Federatoin and Internation Hapkido Federation? Can anyone help me with that?

Best Regards, 
Ahmed


----------



## Drac (Dec 17, 2008)

firedrop said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been doing some research or I can say a lot of research on Hapkido as I used to play another martail art which was very similar to Hapkido but not famous which is called Hoi Jeon Moo Sool.
> 
> ...


 
I have never heard of the Global Hapkido Federation..A Google search will assist you...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well let me welcome you to Martial Talk and may I suggest you go to the meet and greet section for a formal intro.


----------



## firedrop (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for your reply. 

The issue I am facing right now is that after I done heaps of research but I could only find one hapkido instructor in the city that I live and his qualification is recognised by Global Hapkido Federation. 

I noticed quite few schools their qualifaction is recognised by Interational Hapkido Federation but i never heard of Global Hapkido Federation. 

the instructor he only teaches private which is really expensive so I want to make sure that what I will get from him is valuable. 

what do you recommend me to do?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

My GM came up through the International Hapkido Federation: http://www.hapkido.or.kr/

I'm not familiar with the Global Hapkido Federation, though I assume that this is the same GHF that you're asking about:
http://www.globalhapkido.org/

There are as many or more hapkido federtions as there are in taekwondo, which is a bunch.  Hapkido is a fairly recent art, so I'd be more interested in his lineage than his federation.

Best wishes,

Daniel


----------



## matt.m (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree with the above post.  It isn't about the Federation association it is about the lineage.  Moreover, I will give you an explaination.......my linage is Choi, Won-Kwan Wha, Lee H. Park, Chief Master Mike Morton(My father),and GGM Charles Hildebrand.

Now here is the importance......Won Kwang Wha learned directly from Choi,  Lee H. Park lived at his home and received his 8th Dan in Mu Sul Kwan hapkido before his death.  He was already a 5th dan in Hapkido, Yudo, and Tae Kwon Do before he came to America.  The quality of the instructor's instruction is actually more important to me than the instructor's cool paper certificate.

I am a 2nd dan in Judo and the MCMAP system.  I am a brown belt in Hapkido in Moo Sul Kwan.  It is all good.  It, in and of itself comes down to the chemistry of you and the instructor you will be working with.  What spins your wheels and makes you happiest is where you will get the most benefit.

I am 2nd dan in the USJA, but not certified through the Kodokan.  That is ok, I have the certification through that governing body so I could instruct and my students can participate in sanctioned tournaments, clinics, etc. where USJA or USJF rank certification is necessary.


----------



## firedrop (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi, 

Thanks for your comments. I am really talking it into consideration all these comments.

I overall to be honest, would not be really be able to say he's good instructor or bad. he told me his grand master name but I dont even know him. I never even hear about him but overall I haven't been much in Hapido world. 

I might just talk all the coments of what type of exercises he gives me and just record them and maybe I can ask if those exericeses are good or not.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Dec 19, 2008)

Try Googling the GM's name.  At the very least, he or she probably has a school somewhere and may list their own lineage.

Daniel


----------



## Hapkiyoosool (Jan 11, 2009)

I know that the founder of Global Hapkido (Grandmaster Han Jung-Doo) used to work together (Grandmaster Chang Young-Shil). You can see GM Han Jung-Doo in the winter training video of our inter-hapkido winter training back in 1986. That was cold! He was one of the guys being interviewed. We are all linked in one way or another!


----------



## jacktnicol (Jan 15, 2009)

I am a GHF 4th Dan and a Master Instructor. I am a Canadian but I now live in Korea and live with, train with, and work for the president and founder of the GHF Grandmaster Han, Jung Doo. He was actually the General Secretary of the IHF until 93 and holds a IHF 9th Dan. He was seeing alot of internal problems with the hapkido federations and his goal is for all the fedeations to work together and he also works with many many other arts and belives their is no secret technique just free sharing of information. For his lineage and other information check this link out http://www.globalhapkido.org/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=6 .

As for the instructor in your town if you wanted to message me his name and info i could check it out for you to see if your getting ripped of.

Hope this helps

Yours in Martial Arts 
Master JT Nicol


----------

